# Flowers crafts lol



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

lol Not sure if this what i'm allow to put but this is some crafting i done long time agoe lol!!!!!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

lol I done these all last year at a flower course , just as a hobby lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Talented you,they are lovely,i try with flowers from my garden but they never look like yours,well done


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

wow they look lovely-I can never arrange flowers well x


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

oh wow those are great! very pretty


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful work!! I love flowers in the house.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh they are very pretty!! I love flowers!!!!:daisy:


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

O can almost smell them @)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, you are so very talented! Those are beautiful!! Lovely arrangements. 

Brodysmom


----------

